# AnthroCon 2014



## Foxdoge (Jun 12, 2013)

So I was thinking that maybe it's time I start attending some furry conventions. The only problem is that I live in Canadaland, and we aren't exactly known for our plethora of the above.  Seeing as convention attendance takes some planning, I figured that attending AC next year would probably be my best bet.  Only thing is, I'd need a hotel room and a plane ticket, and seeing as I am but a humble university student, money isn't exactly something I have an abundance of.

I guess what I'm trying to ask is if anyone here would be interested in maybe conferring with me to organise a shared hotel room for next year's con, to help ease the costs.  I'm a bit wary of rooming with random people over the internet, however, so it'd be great if I might be able to get to know anyone that might be interested over the course of the next year leading up to the convention.

So, uhh... Let me know, I guess?

~Cammy


----------



## Tigercougar (Jun 12, 2013)

Isn't this thread a little premature? Why not wait until the 2014 registration opens?


----------



## Foxdoge (Jun 12, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Isn't this thread a little premature? Why not wait until the 2014 registration opens?



I dunno. The thought occurred to me, so I figured I'd voice it.


----------



## Mekali Kaga (Aug 28, 2013)

I would wait a while; registration may not open until after the new year. What day that is, I'm not sure. It might be in your best interest to check the site probably around January or February for the con's 2014 announcements.


----------



## unknown0species (Sep 14, 2013)

Probably would be easier if you mention your gender in order for people to try to help out...


----------

